# hug the person above you!!



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Do it! zomgz commands you to!  This will be basically a giant hug fest, what could be better?! All you have to do is post the hugging smiley, you can also leave a comment but that's optional, of course. ^^

:squeeze :group


----------



## IllusionalFate (Sep 10, 2008)

:sus

No hugz 4 u!



Hold on a sec... *pops a tablet of MDMA*

zomgz, what a great thread! Hugging is soo great :yay we should all meet up and hug in real life...all of us here on SAS. I love you guys so much, you are awesome, I mean it. Why do people dislike one another? Everyone should be accepting and loving and we could all be in a web of romantic and platonic love. Hugging for ever and ever... :squeeze
:mushy:heart:love2:group:cuddle


*comes down off MDMA*
... :afr


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Hmm.. there needs to be more love on SAS. 

:squeeze


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)

:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:squeeze


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

:squeeze

:high5


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## PlayerOffGames (Mar 19, 2007)

*hugs Neptunus*


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

*Hugs Inna Sense back* :squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Hmmm, I'm not sure I approve of all this hippie free love.

But what the hell, why not?


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

That image is so darned cute! ^


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeezeHugs for zomgz

I love the above picture too.


----------



## thesilenthunter90 (Mar 18, 2010)

^^^hug

Because if anyone needs one right now its irish K


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Hugs *thesilenthunter90 * What a great game hehe  We all need hugs sometimes!

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/thesilenthunter90-31384/


----------



## Links (Dec 30, 2006)

(((((DestinyAndFate)))))


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

(((I don't get this thread)))


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

*Huggggggs*

let's play a hug game, play a hug game

do you want hugs or do you want fame

h-h-hug game:b

okay i'll stop my lameness now:um


----------



## DestinyAndFate (Apr 5, 2010)

Hugs Meowgirl.:group Hugs for all!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

hugs! :squeeze


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:squeezeHugs to zomgz


----------



## dasdasfdasfasdfsa (Sep 23, 2009)

hehehehahahaha i believe zomgz is a he, last i remember.


----------



## kos (May 19, 2009)

:spam


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

flyingspatula said:


> hehehehahahaha i believe zomgz is a he, last i remember.


Unfortunately.. and only on the outside. 

hugs =) :squeeze


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hug :squeeze


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

Hugs to Georgina :squeeze


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

:hug to Ragana, this is the head rub kind of hug










This lucky guy, he's in heaven


----------



## gaTess (Dec 2, 2009)




----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:group ^For a minute there, I had no idea what that guy was grabbing :lol.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:hug


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

:hug:squeeze


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

:squeeze


----------



## Annie K (Sep 24, 2008)

:squeeze


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

00000000000


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

ooooooooooo
OOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

huggles! :squeeze


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)




----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Hugs for Neptunus!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

*bump for hugs!*


----------



## meowgirl (Aug 24, 2009)

*hugs bunnies and zomgz*:squeeze


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

Bear hugs for meowgirl!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## OrbitalResonance (Sep 21, 2010)

HUG :squeeze:group


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Kicked by surprise!


----------



## rcapo89 (Jun 3, 2009)

I love this thread!!!  :group :squeeze


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Slapped, and apologized to.


----------



## FireSoks (Sep 19, 2010)

*running chest bump kangaroo HUG combo*


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

"I had to, like, open the bruise up and let some of the bruise blood come out to show them" ((((()))))


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

No. He's all banged up. I think I might hurt him. :no

Oh, here...


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

is a *boop* acceptable?


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Erm...:um

:b


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## Shooterrr (Jul 19, 2009)

PedoBear hug. :squeeze


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Happy Hug Time!


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

Sure thing, I'll join the love fest. I always have a hug for a fellow skeptic anyway.


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

Awwwww, I guess an emoticon will do :hug


----------



## Drewsy (Sep 23, 2010)

Aww the above picture is so cute!


----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## jlotz123 (Dec 11, 2009)

sarafinanickelbocker said:


>


That touched me in placed i've never been touched before


----------



## Slim Shady (Jun 24, 2008)




----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

IT'S HUGGIN' TIME!


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)




----------



## BrokenStars (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Citrine (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## dontworrybehappy (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Slug (Jan 13, 2011)




----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Hugz


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## Enora Lively (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

^ I don't care if it's awkward or a little homosexual... I just need a hug, a bro hug. Would you hug me bro?


----------



## Vip3r (Dec 7, 2010)

^Yeah I will hug you bro.

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Aloysius (Jul 16, 2008)

awwww


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Give in to adorableness! :b


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

interspecies love :heart


----------



## WolfGirl1 (Feb 13, 2011)

:hug


----------



## Pangur Ban (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## StevenGlansberg (Apr 1, 2009)




----------

